# [By Demand] Digit November 2007



## Asfaq (Sep 17, 2007)

Attack!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 17, 2007)

earphones shoot out !

article on super  computers

more and more pages in digit... get more and more tech stuff and news and hacks
also some tech related jokes etc !


----------



## prabhatmohit (Sep 17, 2007)

Nero 8 Evaluation


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 17, 2007)

Stranglehold Demo or Crysis Demo.


----------



## ComputerUser (Sep 17, 2007)

Torcs game


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 17, 2007)

I want everything more!!!!!!
more game demos
more programs
more pages in magazine
more fast tracks
more reviews
more value for money.


----------



## ComputerUser (Sep 18, 2007)

Provide our own OS the Bharat OS. The live cd plz...I wanna try it first.


----------



## casanova (Sep 18, 2007)

Whole list of portable apps bundled with the portableapps softy.


----------



## utsav (Sep 18, 2007)

atleast a good bugless free video converter.


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 19, 2007)

america's army game plz.. 

fast track to C++ OR Visual Basic


----------



## chiknna (Sep 19, 2007)

BeleniX Live CD (0.6.1)


----------



## bikdel (Sep 19, 2007)

More softwares for Linux...

GAmes that work well with low end cards as well........

Storage Solution shootout


----------



## nipun_mohta (Sep 19, 2007)

An article on the current Broadband scene in India. And by what period will it get improved?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 20, 2007)

FAST TRACK TO PROGRAMMING..... (C , C++ etc)

We all are demanding it frm ages....

NERO 8 Demo

EARPHONES SHOOTOUT....
Some DO IT URSELF WORKSHOPS IN DVD AND MAGAZINE.
DIGIT MAGAZINE ARCHIEVE in PDF

And Finally... Dyne;bolic Live Disc...


----------



## premsharma (Sep 20, 2007)

- Crysis beta demo. 
- Review of latest motherboards [ G33, P35 & X38 and other equivalent like  650i] by various companioes. Situation has become very confused with so many companies [intel, msi, asus gigabyte, biostar- t series, ecs, foxxcon, xfx, ati, amd, abit and what not] entering into motherboard busness.

- Alongwith motherboards, a review on graphic cards [dx 10] and upcoming processor would do justice to customers.

These all three reviews in one issue.


----------



## meghraj (Sep 20, 2007)

probably some new antivirus review, and some new up coming games and movies trailers as well.


----------



## dhanusaud (Sep 21, 2007)

please provide Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 Beta 2 (Code name Orcas) 

some drivers for Windows Vista, Auto Patcher for Windows Vista

That's all, we need.


----------



## iMav (Sep 21, 2007)

lotus symphony


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 22, 2007)

Fast Track To C#..............c++ Will Also Do

All 2008 Internet Security (norton,trend-micro,all)

Games:-

Fifa 2008
Cricket 2008
Pro Evolution Soccer 2008
Crysis


Apps:-

Nero 8
Roxio 10


Windows Blind Themes
Icon Packages
High Resolution Wallpapers
Docks


----------



## azzu (Sep 22, 2007)

Article on '"COMMON MANS GUIDE TO BUY A PC'"
moooooooooooore wallzzx


----------



## pagol123 (Sep 22, 2007)

Nero vision or any nero ver that comes with nero vision or nero 8

nero 8 will b the best idea r u ple agri wth me??????????


----------



## bkpeerless (Sep 22, 2007)

cricket 08 
good game demose no nonsence game full version
and guide t0 buy pc


----------



## utsav (Sep 22, 2007)

NERO 8 will be cool


----------



## drdsak (Sep 22, 2007)

Sir F.E.A.R COMBAT multiplayer game is free

pls see the official site of F.E.A.R Combat

pls include this in nov dvd


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 22, 2007)

Just another suggestion...

IF YOU ARE GOING TO GIVE FAST TRACK ON PROGRAMMING PLEASE ALSO INCLUDE ALL THE FREE COMPILERS for EVERY PROGRAMMING LANGUAGE in DVD or CD.


----------



## drdsak (Sep 22, 2007)

nero 8 will also be cool

also lost planet dx10 demo


----------



## ddt.online (Sep 22, 2007)

software to format SD card in Window environment


----------



## pagol123 (Sep 23, 2007)

or nero 7 premium reload if it includes nero vision


----------



## Riteshonline (Sep 23, 2007)

!!Halo 3 Demo!!
!!Nero 8 UE!!
!!DIGIT in PDF since 2003!!
!!& Much More!!


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 23, 2007)

Fast Track to Yahoo


----------



## utsav (Sep 23, 2007)

pagol123 said:
			
		

> or nero 7 premium reload if it includes nero vision


its already given in february dude.go check it out


----------



## brweb (Sep 24, 2007)

*My Requirements :*

-- Nero 8

-- Microsoft Visual Studio Express edition 2005
*or* 
-- Microsoft Visual Basic Express edition 2005
(NOTE : And include The [SIZE=-1]*Microsoft .**NET Framework version **2.0* or *3.0 *because the Mcrosoft Visual Studio Express Editions are requires .NET Framework to work )
[/SIZE]


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 24, 2007)

OpenSuSE 10.3 DVD


----------



## ComputerUser (Sep 24, 2007)

Latest version of OpenArena


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Sep 24, 2007)

more software for ubuntu ........digit archive for ubuntu


----------



## brweb (Sep 24, 2007)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> OpenSuSE 10.3 DVD




OpenSuSE 10.3 is currently in beta mode.. The final version of 10.3 will be available at *Oct. 4th* ... 

The current stable version is *OpenSuSE 10.2*.. and we want *OpenSuSE 10.3* in next month's Digit when it becomes final vestion to use...


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 24, 2007)

^^ That is what I said. It will be released on 4th OCT. So we want it on November DVD...

I have been using OpenSuSE 10.2 ever since it was released. (Well... not exactly... I got the DVD one month after the release).


----------



## fun2sh (Sep 25, 2007)

fast track to c/c++ 
and all the free compilers
microsoft visual studio 2008 beta 2 

loads n loads of wallpaper

driver updates for vista


----------



## nihu (Sep 25, 2007)

#vista updates or autopatcher for vista
#In Digit mag description on vista services
#Nero 6 final
#Article on vista tweaks


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 25, 2007)

Please give FAST TRACK TO PROGRAMMING in C/C++.

NERO 8.

MICROSOFT VISUAL STUDIO 2008 Beta.

Panda Antivirus 2008.

Kaspersky antivirus.

Calastia newest version.

Maya Learning Edition.

Lots of Wallpapers and Themes for XP.


----------



## tty? (Sep 25, 2007)

ever experienced love @ 1st site ?  
let all digit fans experince it with
*DREAMLINUX 2.2 MMGL*
its complete distro for newbies to kernel doctors  
plz include it.....


----------



## sharma_sanjay_s (Sep 26, 2007)

Plz provide service packs:-

*1. Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 3

2. Microsoft Visual Studio 2005 Professional Service Pack 1.

3. Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Service Pack 2.

Because these r large to download via net. And takes lots of time.
*


----------



## Upendra Sharma (Sep 26, 2007)

Fast Track To Programming.


----------



## amey_dude (Sep 26, 2007)

article or fast track on *game programming*...plz...


----------



## melody~ (Sep 26, 2007)

all matches of india in da world cup~


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 26, 2007)

nero 8 ultra is worth buying.
BTW please gimme some gamez demos LATEST.


----------



## pagol123 (Sep 27, 2007)

some vedio edit software for making .dat file dvd


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 27, 2007)

Anna Kournikova on Cover Page


----------



## tty? (Sep 27, 2007)

Dreamlinux 2.2 MMGL Edition plz include if its nt late 

Dream linux 2.2 MMGL Edition


----------



## utsav (Sep 27, 2007)

nihu said:
			
		

> #vista updates or autopatcher for vista
> #In Digit mag description on vista services
> #Nero 6 final
> #Article on vista tweaks



r u mad.u r asking for nero 6 final.whats happening to u.

computer is not a child's play dude.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 27, 2007)

Nero 6.......weird.
i got nero 8 ultra and its far better than nero 6.
so why go for nero 6.
it is sooooo much outdated.


----------



## nihu (Sep 28, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> r u mad.u r asking for nero 6 final.whats happening to u.
> 
> computer is not a child's play dude.


Why nero6 final:
I always respect senior citizen like you. But nero6 latest does not have any limitation,requires less space on hdd,less memory requirement & upgradation to latest version is free if you legally owned nero6.
I think no one at digit forum will like to have cracked version.


----------



## utsav (Sep 28, 2007)

^^u r impossible dude.

nero 6 is outdated and to say 1 thing almost evry1 gets nero free with their their cd/dvd writers,so why use a crack for already a free software.

we r asking to include nero 8 becoz it has new features so that we may try it and buy the full version if its really worth the buck.

whats ur age guy? do u know what senior citizen means ....60+years

 u said me a senior citizen ......hahahaaaa


----------



## starscream (Sep 28, 2007)

Developers Edition Atleast fornovember and december


Borland C++Builder® 2007 Trial (1.7GB)
Borland Delphi 2007 for win32 (514MB)
Adobe Flash 9 (CS3)
Flex 2 Trial/Demo


Hope atleast you can give us these softwares to try.and plese get bigger DVD than 4.7 GB.

Tutorials in java flex flash please.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Sep 28, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> LOLLA KUTTY on COVER pg .........   PLZ ......... she is 2 GOOD .........
> PLZ .............


Man, if they decide to give her, it'll probably be the most seriously craziest issue ever.


----------



## ninad_mhatre85 (Sep 29, 2007)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> OpenSuSE 10.3 DVD



me to want open suse 10.3


----------



## Tapomay (Sep 30, 2007)

Norton 360
Magix Xtreme Photo Designer 6
InterVideo WinDVD 8 Platinum
Latest vs. of Nero


----------



## baccilus (Sep 30, 2007)

FiFA08 and PES 08 demo.


----------



## Riteshonline (Oct 1, 2007)

The War is Here .....................
World In confilct 
Nero 8 Ultra Edition  
Nero 7.10.1.0 Multi Installer 

The War is Here .....................
World In confilct 
Nero 8 Ultra Edition  
Nero 7.10.1.0 Multi Installer 
Digit On PDF from 2003 Onwards


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 1, 2007)

I think this is the right time to start a request thread for Dec. 

Today is Oct and the Dec contents would probably be finalized within the first week of Nov. So that's only a month away. You must have already formed some plan of what to give in the Dec special issue. Whatever you decide please conduct a poll atleast 2 weeks before finalizing the contents.

I don't want to have another stupid bollywood movie.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 1, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> I think this is the right time to start a request thread for Dec.
> 
> Today is Oct and the Dec contents would probably be finalized within the first week of Nov. So that's only a month away. You must have already formed some plan of what to give in the Dec special issue. Whatever you decide please conduct a poll atleast 2 weeks before finalizing the contents.
> 
> I don't want to have another stupid bollywood movie.



Wait for 16 Oct to request for December contents.Digit complete their magazine in the 15 date of every month.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 2, 2007)

the poll system sounds interesting.Why don't they put up their alternatives in here and let the readers decide what they want through poll?


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 2, 2007)

Windows Blind 6


----------



## smj (Oct 2, 2007)

avast update

Digit Archive update

Winxp 64 bit edition trial (*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/64bit/facts/trial.mspx)
[The Windows XP Professional x64 Edition trial software download is available at no charge. After you have completed the 

download registration process, you will receive an e-mail message with a link to the download page. The download page will 

include the download file and a product key for the trial software. The file will be in ISO format and must be burned to a 

CD or DVD before you can install the software on your computer.]

*SPSS 15 trial asking for a long time*(*www.hearne.co.nz/download.php?id=344)
[One of the most popular downloads on the Softonic site continues to be SPSS, allowing you to make complex graphs and 

illustrations from statistical data. The package is mainly aimed at those that want to solve business and research problems 

and features a wide range of analytical functions that take the pain out of collating data.]

Scratch (*scratch.mit.edu/files/ScratchInstaller.exe)

mandriva linux 2007

mac os software and games


----------



## praka123 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon CD*

*Ubuntu gutsy gibbon 7.10  CD or ISO releasing on 18th October.A must for Linux users.*do include!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 2, 2007)

^This must make some impression.


----------



## yaaro (Oct 2, 2007)

hi!
I'm new to the programming environ...


         MAKE A TRACK TO PROGRAMMING..... (C , C++ etc)


----------



## utsav (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya a Fast track to programming is due from the digit side from a long time.plz think about it...


----------



## evewin89 (Oct 2, 2007)

FAST TRACK 2 WINDOWS SERVER 2003


----------



## dreamzchm (Oct 3, 2007)

Latest version of mandriva linux please......


----------



## sagar_coolx (Oct 3, 2007)

All *HD VIDEOS* from nvidia site


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Oct 3, 2007)

evewin89 said:
			
		

> FAST TRACK 2 WINDOWS SERVER 2003


Yeah, I want that too. I don't think they've given anything on Windows 2003 Server, ever.
And if possible, also give out something on Windows 2008 Server.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 3, 2007)

->Nero 8
->Ubuntu 7.10
->Upcoming game videos


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 3, 2007)

evewin89 said:
			
		

> FAST TRACK 2 WINDOWS SERVER 2003



Another vote.

*Vixta*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=621667#post621667


----------



## lalam (Oct 3, 2007)

vixta Linux Here Too


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2007)

*Office 2003 Service Pack 3
Open Suse 10.3
Nero 8
Windows Blinds 6*

*

Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 1.1

Adobe Encore DVD 2

Adobe Audition 2.0

Adobe Acrobat 3D 8.1.0

Adobe SoundBooth CS3

Adobe Premiere Pro CS3

Adobe GoLive CS3

Adobe Contribute CS3

Adobe After Effects CS3

Adobe Master Collection CS3
*


----------



## Garbage (Oct 3, 2007)

yeh..... 

[size=+4]VIXTA Linux.......[/size]

*sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=206087


----------



## utsav (Oct 3, 2007)

^^ it will make the digit issue rocking

plz include VIXTA Linux


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 3, 2007)

+1 for Vixta linux.


----------



## gaumesi (Oct 3, 2007)

Linux
--------
hello Im a newbie interested in a switchover to linux
can u pl. give Wubi 7.0 installer + Ubuntu linux (alternate) 7.10 gustygibbon releasing on 18th Oct

Transformation packs for XP
------------------------
Vista- Vista Transformation pack (pl again, i missed it)
Ubuntu- Super turbo Tango Trnasformation pack 7.0 by vertigosity
Mac- FlayKite Transformation pack

neowin uxTheme Patcher with best Style themes

Antivirus
------------
AVG 7.5


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 4, 2007)

More Movies Like *zeitgeist.*


----------



## casanova (Oct 5, 2007)

Ragnarok fully patched till date. You would need to install it and then update it. I doubt whether it would be ever given but thought about giving it a try as it was mentioned in october issue


----------



## praka123 (Oct 5, 2007)

fasttrack to C Programming.yes C only if not C/C++ programming.will be very useful to many readers.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Oct 5, 2007)

Spiderman 3


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 5, 2007)

Vixta.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 5, 2007)

[size=+3]Open SuSE 10.3 [/size]


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Oct 6, 2007)

Norton AntiVirus Definitions 
The latest file from norton site is of 18 mb and growing.
It is difficult to download it from online using dial up connection.

Digit Archive update Back 
U included only Digit Archive update from July 2005 only.
I want back archives also.


----------



## pp810 (Oct 6, 2007)

HI, pl bring out an exclusive FREEWARE DVD containing totally freeware softwares in following catagories:

1. SYSTEM
2. SECURITY
3. MULTIMEDIA - AUDIO / VIDEO
4. GRAPHICS - EDITORS / VIEWERS / FILE MANAGEMENT
5. WALLPAPERS
6. GAMES
7. INTERNET - BROWSERS / EMAIL CLIENT / DOWNLOAD MANAGERS / FILE SHARING
8. PORTABLE APPS
9. of course not to miss ANTI VIRUS SOFTWARES with Latest updates to all leading ANTI VIRUS.
10. plus other useful utilities / applications.

This will enable to have all the required software in single DVD

thnx.


----------



## azzu (Oct 6, 2007)

how about to fast track to HTML ??
mooore wall paper's needed (bollywood)
VIXTA
and sum full games like C&C


----------



## Hustlerr (Oct 6, 2007)

Fast Track to C


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 6, 2007)

+1 for vixta. 

DiRT Demo


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 6, 2007)

include intervideo windvd


----------



## niks999 (Oct 7, 2007)

Fast Track To Flash....

Nero 8
Some Nice Wallpapers
Photoshop CS3

...............


----------



## Riteshonline (Oct 7, 2007)

I want this Now!!.............. Sorry not now In November 2007 Issue.

 ::Tips & Tricks     
-----Download Accelerator Plus 8.5 

::Software Demos             
-----Nero 7 version 7.10.1.0 
-----Nero 8 Version 8.1.1.0 
-----Link:  ftp://ftp11.de.nero.com/PUB/68207454489a6328b84a6e82de4ba9a4/Nero-8.1.1.0_eng_trial.exe
-----Nero 8 Update Pack: ftp://ftp11.de.nero.com/PUB/68207454489a6328b84a6e82de4ba9a4/Nero-8.1.1.0_eng_update.exe

::Game Demos:
-----World In conflict Demo 
-----Halo 3 

:igit In PDF      
-----From January 2003 to at least January 2007 

::Fast Track In PDF      
-----From March 2005 to at least January 2007


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 7, 2007)

> ::Game Demos:
> ....
> -----Halo 3


Halo3?


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ubuntu 7.10  64 bit version


----------



## tty? (Oct 7, 2007)

1.DREAMLINUX   2.Index of the contents in dvd n cd with its brief info. In plain txt format so that plain linux users can also surf through media vthout digit magzin in hand or wine command on terminal. Digit team use to provide it but i think now try to save couple of kbs.


----------



## khattam_ (Oct 8, 2007)

OpenSuse x86\x64


----------



## j_h (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon CD*



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> *Ubuntu gutsy gibbon 7.10  CD or ISO releasing on 18th October.A must for Linux users.*do include!



YEAH, AND Please give the alternate CD. it is much better than the live CD as it requires less Ram to install using alternate CD. And besides, 7.4 was a live CD on digit DVD so please pleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleaseplease
Pretty *Please give out ubuntu7.10 alternate CD.*
pleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleaseplease
pleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleaseplease
pleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleaseplease
*I am on dialup, i cant downlo0ad 700 MB*
pleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleaseplease

Let Peace Prevail in this world


----------



## ComputerUser (Oct 8, 2007)

NEED THE ULTIMATE BOOT CD FOR WINDOWS ISO FROM *www.ubcd4win.com/!!! 

PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ!!!!!!!


----------



## drdsak (Oct 8, 2007)

vixta and

please give fear combat

it is free and very good


----------



## evewin89 (Oct 9, 2007)

plz give FAST TRACK 2 WINDOWS SERVER 2003 or a pdf on WINDOWS SERVER 2003


----------



## suniltr77 (Oct 9, 2007)

Please provide all of Bluz softwares,I have switched over to Ubuntu,but unable to download the bluetooth kernels from the site.Without  bluetooth I am unable to connect net.I use GPRS and bluetooth for accessing net.It is a must for you guys who inspired me to go linux.


----------



## viv_612 (Oct 9, 2007)

SOLARIS PLSSS........

THIS iS mY ThiRd MonTh In A rOw askiNg For it 
Can't U JuSt ProVide That

SoLaRis PlS..............


----------



## praka123 (Oct 9, 2007)

^sun will ship u for free sun opensolaris DVD afair.search.for a demo try belenix.


----------



## Ashok Kumar SN (Oct 9, 2007)

Please provide FAST TRACK 2 NETWORKING with details of LAN, WAN and WIFI.


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 10, 2007)

Provide Some Trailers Of Movies In Blue-ray Or Hd Format .

Movies Like 
National Treasur 2
Terminator 4  Aka T4

Means Some Hitz


----------



## smj (Oct 10, 2007)

avast update - continue providing it

Digit Archive update - needed for those wid out internet. 

*Winxp 64 bit edition trial* come on a trial version (650 mb) (*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/64bit/facts/trial.mspx)
[The Windows XP Professional x64 Edition trial software download is available at no charge. After you have completed the download registration process, you will receive an e-mail message with a link to the download page. The download page will include the download file and a product key for the trial software. The file will be in ISO format and must be burned to a CD or DVD before you can install the software on your computer.]

*SPSS 15 trial still waiting* (164 MB) (*www.hearne.co.nz/download.php?id=344)
[One of the most popular downloads on the Softonic site continues to be SPSS, allowing you to make complex graphs and illustrations from statistical data. The package is mainly aimed at those that want to solve business and research problems and features a wide range of analytical functions that take the pain out of collating data.]

Scratch (*scratch.mit.edu/files/ScratchInstaller.exe)

*Madriva linux 2007 iso*

*mac os X software and Games*

*Football Manager 2008 Demo Strawbarry*  (523 MB)
*www.blasteroids.com/games/file_details.cfm/13476/football_manager_2008

*Football manager 2008 demo Vanilla for mac *(83mb)
*images.play.com/notw/fm2008_demo_mac.zip

*FIFA Manager 08 Demo* (606.99 MB)
*www.blasteroids.com/games/file_details.cfm/13538/fifa_manager_08

_Note Bold one are important especially SPSS, Mandriva, Fifa and Football Manager_


----------



## yogeshm02 (Oct 10, 2007)

Anything less than *openSUSE 10.3* will not do for me 

Please include it. Digit's past shows you people have been cruel  to openSUSE, for you have not featured it in past few years, which is not the case with other distros.


Please...


----------



## john3488 (Oct 10, 2007)

_*CYGWIN*_
Please


----------



## Sykora (Oct 10, 2007)

I really agree with the person who asked for a fast track to networking. Put in details of how to establish a home network in windows _and/or_ linux, from the basics (ie which wires to use) up to the software configuration. I know it would help a lot of people, including me.


----------



## Sreeejith (Oct 10, 2007)

*Crysis Demo

Cricket 2008 Demo

Call of Duty 4 Demo (will release on oct 11)*


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 11, 2007)

evewin89 said:
			
		

>



What...Testing the smilies
_____________________________________________________________________________________

*Fast Track to programming
&​Ubuntu 7.10 Alternate install cd.*As people with ram 256 or lower can install it too!. also make it bootable


----------



## src2206 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Edubuntu* latest CD/DVD and any bench marking program like *3D Mark '06 *please.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 11, 2007)

Sreeejith said:
			
		

> *Crysis Demo
> 
> Cricket 2008 Demo
> 
> Call of Duty 4 Demo (will release on oct 11)*



theres nothing like cricket 08 dude.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 12, 2007)

Zenwalk full


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Oct 12, 2007)

Ubuntu 7.10 Live CD


----------



## rajatsuvra (Oct 12, 2007)

nice long list but as a new gamer i would like to have the medal of honor aiborne demo and nfs pro demo in the next months dvd.can it be done plz plz plz


----------



## spitfire (Oct 12, 2007)

Nero 8 Ultra
Autopatcher August Full
Norton 360 Trial


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 12, 2007)

Please provide your CDs and DVDs in paper covers [June 2007 CD] instead of plastic covers which haven't got nice quality anyway....This will also occupy lesser space


----------



## rishitells (Oct 12, 2007)

Please! Please! Please! 
Provide

Age of Empires 3- The Asian Dynasties Demo.

This one is mind blowing game with Indian, Chinese and Japanese Civilization.
*www.ageofempires3.com/asiandynasties/screenshots/fullsize/wonders/wonders_lg_04.jpg


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 12, 2007)

Nero 8 Please.....


----------



## quantum (Oct 12, 2007)

i am all with ChaiTan3 plzzzzzzzzzzzz i cant download new ubuntu can u guys help me with this and this also helps in open source development



			
				j_h said:
			
		

> YEAH, AND Please give the alternate CD. it is much better than the live CD as it requires less Ram to install using alternate CD. And besides, 7.4 was a live CD on digit DVD so please pleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleaseplease
> Pretty *Please give out ubuntu7.10 alternate CD.*
> pleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleaseplease
> pleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleaseplease
> ...





i am waitin a long time for this


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 13, 2007)

Ubuntu 7.10,Nero 8,Vista transformation 7,object dock,Vixta linux,winamp 5.5,Vixtamizer & nokia s60 theme creation software.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Oct 13, 2007)

yes .. and dvd and cd should work .....


----------



## pagol123 (Oct 13, 2007)

spitfire dont request 4 nero they will not give u


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 13, 2007)

AoE III Asian Dynasty Full hehe [Atleast Demo ]
Debian 4.0 RC1 Update plz 
NFS Demo
Good Internet Browsers =]

Also articles / tests on "MoBo + CPU" Combos will be Highly welcomed


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 13, 2007)

ubuntu 7.10 plzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## hellknight (Oct 13, 2007)

openSUSE 10.3, it rocks and should definately should be given as a bootable DVD, and Ubuntu ISO should be provided in the alternate media.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 14, 2007)

UT 3 demo,Opensuse 10.3.


----------



## PavanPoghul (Oct 14, 2007)

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare!!


----------



## shaunak (Oct 14, 2007)

17 October 2007 Final Development freeze of Fedora 8 *or* the 8 November final release in the December issue!
Please!


----------



## theegod (Oct 17, 2007)

Please provide trial of Mindmapper 2008


----------

